# 486 FSA Headset?



## drtrzay (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello. Look sent me the wrong headset according to my shop doing my build Need to know the exact model of headset that was used on the look 486 2006 model. #'s on the box are HFC-5sl, Look 05125#2, R-700/l300/c43. Pls help and thank you.


----------

